# New monitor, everything has blue tint!



## alexp999 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, I just got my new monitor today. Acer P223W.

Only thing is everything has a blue tint! only just but enough it is noticeable.

So I installed the driver for it and I have found that the colours only look right looking at a pic using windows photo gallery. ( i worked this out by loading my background into photo gallery then switching between desktop and photo gallery. The desktop has a slight blue tnige, the photo gallery looks perfect.

Does anyone know how I can get windows to render everything using the colour profile its using for photo gallery (presumably the acer one)?

i think it is applying the slight blue tint to games too. :shadedshu

Any help really appreciated!!!

Thanks.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 31, 2008)

Might have gotten a bad monitor, or something wrong with the connection would be my first 2 guesses.  Other than that it seems there is some odd profile loaded that you have to turn off or change.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Might have gotten a bad monitor, or something wrong with the connection would be my first 2 guesses.  Other than that it seems there is some odd profile loaded that you have to turn off or change.



Just booted into express gate and I dont have the blue tint. It is something to do with the colour profiles. have fiddled about a bit. gonna boot back into windows now see if i have fixed it.

On my old monitor it did the opposite. Desktop and games looked fine, but using the monitors proper driver caused the photo gallery to have a yellow tint!


----------



## aharvey (Jul 31, 2008)

If you dont dolve your issue with your first guess, take a look at the plug. you might have bent or crossed pins. (if its dvi that might not be likely)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jul 31, 2008)

Does you're monitor have an AUTO ADJUST button, if so press it, took me a good couple of hours pissin about with ATi Tools before i hit the button!!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 31, 2008)

there should be a setting to adjust color "temperature"... its usually set to "USER" but you can make it warmer/colder depending on preference...


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuse-Wire said:


> Does you're monitor have an AUTO ADJUST button, if so press it, took me a good couple of hours pissin about with ATi Tools before i hit the button!!



Auto doesnt work on DVI.  It has presets, but they all have the blue tint.

I dont think its hardware/monitor based cus its looks fine on the Asus express gate (built in linux)

just even reading this page everything has a very slightly blue tint.

Wish I could show you, lol.

How does windows manages its colour profiles? Why is it rendering my desktop one way and then rendering the same image a totally different way in photo gallery?

is this a windows thing or Ati thing, just I'm getting my new gfx card tomorrow hopefully and that a nvidia.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't be totally precise here but maybe your current GFX Card/Drivers are not 100% supporting your monitor, i mean after the last thing i could have used knowing AUTO ADJUST wont work would be to use the install CD... 

P.S. There isn't a blue film you need to pull off??


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm yeah check the moniter's in moniter color setting
Check connections?
Call Technical Support, maybe it can be replaced under warranty?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuse-Wire said:


> Can't be totally precise here but maybe your current GFX Card/Drivers are not 100% supporting your monitor, i mean after the last thing i could have used knowing AUTO ADJUST wont work would be to use the install CD...
> 
> P.S. There isn't a blue film you need to pull off??



ROFL, that is one possibility


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay! its fixed! no more blue!

This monitor has two menus 

Colour temp was in the second menu (accessed by a different button)

it was set on cool, changed to warm and now everything looks normal! 

Well i say that, its really bright, but I think thats just cus I was used to a dull LG.

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 31, 2008)

right click desktop, personalization, display settings, advanced, color management, then remove any profile:







Also insatll driver for your monitor, this should fix the problem 

EDIT: d'oh too late, gotta learn to type faster  glad you fixed it though


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jul 31, 2008)

Nicely done, glad i could have been of no service whatsoever lol


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 31, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> right click desktop, personalization, display settings, advanced, color management, then remove any profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that too, which sorted out the difference between photo gallery and desktop.

now i've just got sort out brightness and contrast. its giving me a bit of a headache atm  .

really amazing screen though.

And my other stuff in my sig has been shipped and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm took me a couple if days to get used to my monitor!! but hey nothing like moving from CRT to TFT or LCD


----------

